
What randomisation can and cannot do - hhs
https://voxeu.org/article/what-randomisation-can-and-cannot-do-2019-nobel-prize
======
Mathnerd314
An interesting summary of development economics. The overriding theme seems to
be controlling for effects. Randomization can account for some effects but
often the results are applied far outside the scope of the trial, and people
are intelligent so sometimes the randomization is not effective.

------
cJ0th
What they achieve in the real world is good. But I can't see the scientific
merit. Doesn't the actual work lie in making organisations accept change?

------
nerdponx
Banerjee and Duflo wrote a great book, _Poor Economics_ , if you're interested
in their work on development economics.

